# guy/guys = mujer/mujeres?



## [jessica]

Hola.

Me gustaría saber si guy es usado para referirse a mujeres y a hombres porque yo solo he escuchado cuando lo usan en hombres.  

¡¡Gracias!!


----------



## rmagico

"Guy" siempre se refiere a un hombre, nunca a una mujer. A veces si quiere llamar la atencion de un grupo de gente se puede decir "Hey guys!" aunque haya mujers en el grupo, pero es muy informal e incorrecto gramaticamente.


----------



## María Archs

Se usa para referirse a hombres... En España el sinónimo sería "tío".

Saludos

María


----------



## gdmarcus

Estoy de acuerdo con rmagico.  "Guy" se refiere a un hombre, pero "You guys" (es un giro muy usado) se puede referir a un grupo de mujeres y hombres.  No hay un forma como "vosotros" en inglés; por eso, algunas personas usan "you guys".


----------



## DonManuel_CH

Hola

Si te refieres a una chica, puedes usar la palabra "gal". Es como el equivalente de "guy".

P.e. "Hello, guys and gals."


----------



## gdmarcus

"Hello, guys and gals" y el termino "gals" me suenan un poco anticuado.  Yo,  uso el termino "you guys" para referir a mis amigas, pero nunca uso el termino "gal" o "gals" para referir a mis amigas.


----------



## Soy Yo

gdmarcus said:


> Estoy de acuerdo con rmagico. "Guy" se refiere a un hombre, pero "You guys" (es un giro muy usado) se puede referir a un grupo de mujeres y hombres. No hay un forma como "vosotros" en inglés; por eso, algunas personas usan "you guys".


 
La forma "y'all" sí existe, es de larga tradición  y es como "vosotros."

No sé por qué no adoptamos "you all" o "y'all" para equivaler a vosotros. Es el mismo concepto y se puede aplicar a cualquier grupo sin errar en términos de género.


----------



## Barbara S.

Guy, singular, is always masculine. "You guys" can be both masculine and femininte. "Gals" is a regional and somewhat old-fashioned (and in some quarters offensive) usage. I've lived in the San Francisco area of California for many years, I suspect things are different in Texas.


----------



## Spain7

Hola a todos:

Sé que la palabra " *guy *" en español significa " *tío *" (informalmente hablando), y estoy practicamente seguro que decirlo a una chica sería incorrecto. Vale, muy bien.

Pero mi pregunta es la siguiente. ¿Es correcto decir " *Hi, guys! *" cuando me dirijo a un grupo de personas donde hay hombres y mujeres?

¿Me podeis ayudar por favor?, gracias por adelantado. 

Spain7


----------



## alexacohen

Una cosa es que no sea correcto, y otra que se haga continuamente.

Aunque a mí me repatee los hígados que alguien se dirija a un grupo mixto como "guys".


----------



## Spain7

Gracias por tu respuesta Alexacohen pero...

¡¡¡ hay alguien más ???


----------



## alleycats5280

Tecnicamente, no es correcto decir 'Hi guys' a un grupo mixto de hombres y mujeres, porque 'guy' es una manera informal de hablar de un hombre, por ejemplo:
Did you see that guy?
pero...
es muuuuy común decir "Hi guys" o "What's up guys?" o cualquier frase que adresa a un grupo de hombres y mujeres como 'guys'. Tan común que puede ser considerado correcto.
Espero que me entiendes, y que te ayudé, sé que mi español no es tan bueno.


----------



## Spain7

Muchisimas gracias alleycats5280. Tu respuesta me ha confirmado lo que suponía.

Tu español sin duda es bueno, pero dejame devolverte el pequeño favor que me has hecho corrigiendote los pocos errores que has tenido.

cualquier frase que adresa / cualquier frase que se dirija
Espero que me entiendes / Espero que me entiendas
y que te ayudé / y que te ayude

Hasta pronto

Spain7


----------



## María Madrid

Aunque nos pueda sonar raro a los que tenemos un idioma donde se hace distinción de género hasta para los minerales, en inglés se usa guys incluso *sólo* para grupos de mujeres. Si no, mira Sexo en Nueva York y verás como entre ellas se dicen "guys" con toda la naturalidad del mundo sin que haya nadie más presente. Y no creo que lo hagan porque también saluden a sus Manolos. Saludos,


----------



## Spain7

Muchisimas gracias por tu aportacion María Madrid. Entre las películas en versión original que voy viendo, incluiré "Sexo en Nueva York".

Spain7


----------



## mrgshelton

Estoy completamente de acuerdo con María Madrid...y puedo añadir que es muuuuy común oir *you guys* en vez de *you* (pl)...: _How have *you guys* been? Where do *you guys* want to go?_ Y en varias partes de EEUU*, se dice *yous guys* usando el plural de las dos palabras...: _I like what *yous guys* did to the house. What did *yous guys* think of all that snow we had?_ (La "s" de las dos palabras se pronuncia igual que la _zed _inglés.)

*este uso es común en el norte central de EEUU, como en los estados de North Dakota, Minnesota, Wisconsin y Míchigan.


----------



## Spain7

Muchas gracias por tu información mrgshelton. Es de gran valor para los que estamos al otro lado del "charco" (el Atlántico).

Spain7


----------



## martaruiz91

Yo tuve a una profesora canadiense que siempre nos llamaba "You guys" a mi amiga y a mí (somos dos chicas).


----------



## jinti

Como han dicho varios foreros, _guy_ (singular) siempre se refiere a un hombre.

En cuanto al plural, estoy completamente de acuerdo con lo que ha dicho Martaruiz91: puedes dirigirte a un grupo con un _hi, guys_ o decirle _you guys_ aunque hayan solamente chicas en el grupo. 

Pero este uso que incluye a chicas tiene que ser _direct address_. Si digo (en plural) _there were some guys in the room_, no se refiere a chicas porque no se trata de _direct address_.


----------



## martaruiz91

Gracias por la aclaración, jinti!


----------



## gotitadeleche

Soy Yo said:


> La forma "y'all" sí existe, es de larga tradición  y es como "vosotros."
> 
> No sé por qué no adoptamos "you all" o "y'all" para equivaler a vosotros. Es el mismo concepto y se puede aplicar a cualquier grupo sin errar en términos de género.




Those of us in the South have already adopted it.


----------



## jinti

gotitadeleche said:


> Those of us in the South have already adopted it.


 But those of us from Philadelphia changed it to _youse guys_.


----------



## Soy Yo

gotitadeleche said:


> Those of us in the South have already adopted it.


 
Yes, I'm from the South too and I was born with it.  I meant the rest of the country; "You all" ("y'all") makes a lot more sense than "you guys," especially when addressing a group of "guys and gals."


----------



## roanheads

In this neck of the woods, " guys " is often heard in direct address to a group of girls.


----------



## Soy Yo

OK, pero no me gusta.


----------



## Iver

Hola me gustaria preguntarles si el termino guys para llamarle asi a un grupo de personas se utiliza solamente con chicos o un grupo de chicas tambien son guys y da lo mismo.  

Es que yo siempre lo he observado en el caso de chicos pero tambien lo lei en un comic para un grupo de chicas entonces tambien aplica?


----------



## SDLX Master

Así es. Tanto hombres como mujeres lo usan cuando se refieren a ellos(as) mismos(as).


----------



## fenixpollo

gotitadeleche said:


> Those of us in the South have already adopted it.


 Only in the last 10 years, though, I would guess. When I lived in Texas in the 90's and used "guys" instead of "y'all", I was in the minority (and most of us "guys" users were not native Texans).  And once, when I asked a group of girls "How are you guys doing?", they replied, offended, "We are not _guys_, we are ladies!"


----------



## Nopertenezco

De acuerdo con los que dijeron You guys puede ser cualquier género. Pero guy sólo para hombre. 

Salu2


----------



## jelulu

En español, para llamar la atención de un grupo de adultos, como se diría? 
En inglés, podemos decir:" Guys, listen to me!"  pero y en español? Se usaría "Gente"? Algo como en una clase el profesor va pedir silencio a los alumnos, pero no son más chicos. Cómo se diría? Cómo se llamaría a ese grupo?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## Spain7

*Guys, listen to me!* 

En español se dice:

Tíos, escuchad! / Tíos, escuchadme! (Dirigido a chicos y chicas) (Informal)

Tías, escuchad! / Tías, escuchadme! (Dirigido solamente a chicas) (Informal)

Vosotros, escuchad!/ Vosotros, escuchadme! (Dirigido a chicos y chicas) (Formal)

Vosotras, escuchad!/ Vosotras, escuchadme! (Dirigido solamente a chicas) (Formal)

(Si cambiamos "vosotros" por "Ustedes" sería muy formal)


----------



## jelulu

ME sonaba un poco raro pensar en decir "tíos". Eso sería común tanto en España como en América? Algo como "Tíos, fijénse"? Alguna otra sugerencia? Pensando en un contexto informal.
Muchas gracias.


----------



## jelulu

lo escribi en ustedes( "fijénse"), pensando en un tratamiento informal en América.

Gracias Spain7!


----------



## Spain7

"Tíos" es muy muy común es España. En america latina no lo sé.


----------



## Barbara S.

We use "guys" and "you guys" in English to make up for the lack of as Uds. or vosotros form. So we say, "you guys come with me, and Mary will go in Tim's car" Uds. vengan conmigo, y María con Tim. If I just said, "you come with me" it would sound like I was addressing only one person (tú). Of course, they are other uses of "guy" and "guys".


----------



## gotitadeleche

fenixpollo said:


> Only in the last 10 years, though, I would guess. When I lived in Texas in the 90's and used "guys" instead of "y'all", I was in the minority (and most of us "guys" users were not native Texans).  And once, when I asked a group of girls "How are you guys doing?", they replied, offended, "We are not _guys_, we are ladies!"




Fenix, I meant we already adopted "y'all." I was responding to Soy Yo's post suggesting that we should adopt y'all for vosotros. But I do hear "you guys" used here too. I sometimes use "you guys," but perhaps I was influenced by living in other parts of the country when I was growing up. And of course, there are a lot of nonnative people living in the South who brought their use of "you guys" with them.


----------



## Barbara S.

In parts of New York and New Jersey, informally, we say "yous" for the plural of you. 

Tipo, I think, can be mother "dude" or "guy" depending on the context. "Guy" has become so common that it"s almost the same as "person" or "people". "The guys (personas) in that shop work hard." "Any guy (persona) who says it isn't so.." However, "I know a guy (hombre)


----------



## aurilla

Hoy de "guys and gals" ha cambiado a "guys and girls".


----------



## Barbara S.

"Gals" is a regional term, not much heard in New York of San Francisco. To my ear, it''s always been very country or southern. I don't think any expression with "girls" (or ladies) in it to mean women is acceptable in many urban settings, which is why we are stuck with "guys" for both sexes.


----------



## aurilla

Barbara S. said:


> "Gals" is a regional term, not much heard in New York of San Francisco. To my ear, it''s always been very country or southern. I don't think any expression with "girls" (or ladies) in it to mean women is acceptable in many urban settings, which is why we are stuck with "guys" for both sexes.


 
I believe the difference goes even deeper, down to socio-economic, ethnic and age groups, where the terms for woman vary, ex. rappers will call a young woman "shorty".


----------



## Barbara S.

aurilla said:


> I believe the difference goes even deeper, down to socio-economic, ethnic and age groups, where the terms for woman vary, ex. rappers will call a young woman "shorty".



Exactly. It's what makes translations so difficult. Back to "guys", when I greet a mixed group, I say, "I'm sure happy to see you guys again." or "What have you guys been up to?" In Spanish I would use "Uds." in both of these sentences.


----------



## eli-chi

jelulu said:


> ME sonaba un poco raro pensar en decir "tíos". Eso sería común tanto en España como en América? Algo como "Tíos, fíjense"? Alguna otra sugerencia? Pensando en un contexto informal.
> Muchas gracias.


Puedo errar, pero me atrevería a decir que las palabras "tíos", "tías", "vosotro(a)s" y "escuchad" se usan sólo en España.
Por estos lados, por ejemplo, se escucharía "jóvenes" (para hombres o mezcla), "jovencitas", muchacho(a)s escuchen/oigan/presten atención".


----------



## jelulu

Seguramente, vosotros sólo se usa en España y me parece que tío también es más común allá.


----------

